# Controversial - A3TDi



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

I've driven an A3TDi Sport now for 9 months and 18k miles.

The car is economical and quick (not fast).

However, I am coming to the realisation that I just cannot, however hard I try, like it. I don't mean to be deliberately provocative but wondered if anyone else felt the same.

I've got 3 key issue:-

1. Diesel - this is my first diesel and it's a choice that I was effectively forced to make since this is a company car. I will not make the same mistake again. Next time I will opt out, avoid the taxation implications and buy a petrol. The useful rev range is just too narrow. It always feels like its in the wrong gear and, when you're really in the mood to motor the car never fails to unimpress. Pootling along at 6/10 it's ideal but not for me.

2. Steering/Handling - again, one has to look at what I came from...an Alfa Spider...but the steering offers little or no feedback, turn in is rubbish and the whole experience is numb

3. Quality - a couple of niggling faults that'll be sorted at first service but a bigger concern is the squeaking and rattling interior from day one. Even if I was prepared to accept this was more relaxing tourer rather than sporty hatch, it bloody isn't because it sounds like a 15yr old Fiat

Frankly, I'm pretty hacked off with my choice and am gutted that I'm 'stuck' with the car for another 3 years or so. Right now I'm deparately trying to pursuade the wife that a 3 Series or 156 really ought to be our 2nd car.....

Sorry if this message offends anyone's sensitivities....


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm sorry you don't like your TDI. I currently drive an A3 1.8T and having test driven the 2.0 FSI, 2.0 TDI manual and a 2.0 TDI DSG for a day each, I have ordered a new 2.0 TDI DSG.

It was the car the felt closest in performance to my existing 1.8T. The FSI was gutless and not much fun to drive.

This will be my first diesel and I agree about the shorter rev range. When I drove the manual TDI I found I was having to change gear alot, but with the DSG gearbox just a click of the paddles on the steering wheel and your in the next gear. When I got used to the DSG box I found I was letting the gearbox change from first to second when pulling away and then changing with the paddles after that. It was great fun. I think the TDI and DSG complement each other very well. It is proving very popular, hence there is a long waiting list.

As far as quality is concerned I have so far owned 5 VWs including 3 Golf GTIs and a Golf VR6 and 7 Audis (including 3 - A3s) and have never had more than very minor problems with any of them.

I don't like rear wheel drive so would never consider a BMW, although I have test driven quite a few.

I don't know anything about current Alfas but by reputation they are not very reliable - just look at the resale values after 3 years. Mind you if yours is a company car that's not your problem.

Just my view, but it would take a lot to make me move from Audi. I have always had good cars, good dealer service and excellent resale values. And as it's my own money that I am spending that means a lot.

Regards

Dave R


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm sure you're right and the DSG would solve the 'rev range' issue

I too came (via my Alfa) from an A3 1.8T. However, I found that car far more satisfying...quicker, better balanced and MUCH more fun

RWD is an acquired taste for sure but I'm sure that it'd solve the balance and steering shortcoming that blight the A3. As for Alfas, well, I had ZERO problems with my Spider in 3yrs/60k miles and every drive brought a smile to my face....even this morning as I changed up through 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th to climb a twisty B road I thought of the Alfa screaming the whole way up in 3rd!

I admit the A3 TDi covers most of the bases very well....I guess it's just not the car for me....

(and it doesn't help that some fool in the office has bought the identical car to mine - including the same options - it hardly makes for exclusivity!)


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

:?

I think i know how you feel.

After 2 months i think the A3 is not a car that i am going to become attached to.

I don't have the quality issues (apart from both windows driving me insane by creaking in the runners) but it lacks any real character. Obvious i suppose but it is a comfortable, quiet means to and end. A to B and not a lot more.

The colour choice (akoya silver) was my error, the engine and spec level dictated by what i could afford. All my fault but i agree that it's not a thrilling ride.

Hopefully it will grow on me. Likewise apologies if i offend anyone :?


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

interested that you don't like Akoya...that's one of the things that I feel I got right on mine....

I guess that I should have listened to all the motoring hacks that continue to point to a lack of feel in current Audis

switching off the traction control appears to help a little with the lack of feel by the way


----------



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

Do you know that's exactly how I feel. The car was a sensible head over heart choice (economical, good resale etc. etc.) and that's exactly how it's proved to be. It was also my first diesel.

The performance is good but doesn't have the real urge my last 1.8T had.

The quality seems fine (odd rattle from glove box area is all I have) and it's pretty good at wafting me from A to B. It's just not exciting.

If the 2.0FSI T had existed I probably would have gone for that as the logical follow on to what I had.

Not a bad car far from it - just too damn logical a decision (mind you my first two cars were Alfa Romeos and I don't think you ever quite get over that).

I'll turn of the Traction Control and see if that makes a difference.

-----------

2.0 Tdi Sport - 12k - Dolphin Grey


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

:? 
In some lights I don't mind Akoya, problem i have is that to my eyes it looks "lilac" at certain times of the day. :?

I chose it from a small sample and thought that it would be darker than it actually is.

I think it must be my eyes as on the samples Lava Grey looked to have a brown tone but i saw one the other day and thought it looked superb :?


----------



## etlsngd (May 27, 2004)

I though the same thing as well, lava grey did look brownish in the brochure.

I was assured it didn't in reality, so ordered it. Fingers crossed...! :?

Can someone give me comfort that it looks good ?!


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

etlsngd said:


> I though the same thing as well, lava grey did look brownish in the brochure.
> 
> I was assured it didn't in reality, so ordered it. Fingers crossed...! :?
> 
> Can someone give me comfort that it looks good ?!


I can assure you that Lava Grey looks great. I had so many doubts after ordering it and having had Raven Black on my TT (which again looked great) I nearly went back and changed it to the Pearl effect black but boy am I glad I didn't.

Even when it is dirty (which it is at the moment) it still looks good.

As for the debate on the TDi, I have to say there are days when I really miss the TT but overall I'm happy. Once you get it over 30 mph it pulls as well as any car I've been in (including the 180 TTC).



spiderman said:


> I guess that I should have listened to all the motoring hacks that continue to point to a lack of feel in current Audis


To balance this out, I have read at least two motoring 'hacks' who have said that the A3 2.0 TDi is the finest new car you can currently get for under Â£20K.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah, I just wish I'd spent my Â£20k on a 3yr old 330i or a new Leon Cupra R....


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

No you don't!


----------

